# Arlington Hts, IL 11th Annual Classic Bike Show & Swap August 16th 2015



## bikeman76 (Jul 8, 2015)

Arlington Hts. IL 11th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held Sunday August 16th 2015 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM.    Setup 7:00 to 9:00.

This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display !  Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.

$20 for swap space. *Only $15 Again this year for Cabe members ! * Just give us your screen name and ask for your discount.

$5 for Bike Corral. Leave your bike for sale in the corral with a sign on it. Include price, features and your cell number. Then you can leave and enjoy the show.

$5 for Show entry. Trophies and ribbons awarded.
Bring your favorite Classic Bike and share it with everyone !

Food, restrooms, music and fun for all !

For correct directions Mapquest 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call 847-398-1650 and ask for Joe   or Email bikeman76@msn.com .

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking forward to the show and swap!
I will be there!
Wes


----------



## momo608 (Jul 25, 2015)

I was having difficulty finding info on this years swap date so let's move this up in case someone else is looking.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2015)

Administrator, 
can you make this posting a sticky?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 25, 2015)

The Tinker will be there!


----------



## vincev (Jul 25, 2015)

the tinker said:


> The Tinker will be there!




maybe I will see you ,chi,hank,etc,etc,.lol


----------



## the tinker (Jul 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> maybe I will see you ,chi,hank,etc,etc,.lol




If you get up here for this show I will try to get a picture of you to put on the Cabe. I had you in 3 photos at the Blue Moon show but oddly everything was in each picture that should have been except you.
I find that strange..........


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't wait for the show I'm counting the days!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Remember guys; without pics it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's some video from last years show and swap !

http://youtu.be/5QrQ5cnZ8xY


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 5, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/135459075 
Here's a video of the show bikes from last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 9, 2015)

Swap is 1 week away !
There are 21 show class trophies plus best of show and ribbons so bring your favorite bike and show it off !
Great food will be served again by Zio Tony's restaurant of Addison, IL.
Admission is FREE.
Ask for your Cabe member swap space discount !
Weather looks to be great so we hope to see you there.
Joe


----------



## the tinker (Aug 9, 2015)

*arlington*

"Hope to see all you fellows at Arlington next Sunday. There will be lots of bikes and parts.
We can all ma..ma...ma... ma . . make pigs of our selves!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Over 60 vendor spots sold last year.  I'm bringing some early goodies and bikes.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ivo, your the man!!


----------



## mack0327 (Aug 11, 2015)

Gilly and I will be there with our 62 Tiger. We'll be looking for a lens for our correct headlight and a rear fender reflector.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 12, 2015)

Memory Lane will be at the show so if you need anything from them give them a call (419)832-3040 and save the shipping costs !


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Wes Pinchot, jim Owen, Louis Wicklund and Red Davis the unicycle man will be there.
ANY ONE ELSE AD NAMES FOR THOSE COMING?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 14, 2015)

going to be real nice on Sunday for the Arlington show. last big one for the summer here.  
Get your bicycle"fix" before fall.  Mike and Jerry are all excited!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2015)

boy thats a nice looking columbia mike and jerry are working on!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Mark Mattei (Aug 15, 2015)

*Pile-O-Bikes*

Here are pics of bikes I'm bringing.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2015)

Okay Cabers,
Last call for the Arlington Heights,  Il show and swap meet!
AT VILLAGE CYCLE!
Be there or be square!
See you there!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## the tinker (Aug 16, 2015)

*spent $220.*

Plenty of ballooner parts and everything else were to be had at the Arlington heights show and swap.
Thank you Joe Ebberhardt of Village Cycle Sport for a great day for everyone!
 Pictured is what the tinker bought for $220.  Was a great day for sure!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 16, 2015)

Some new faces and old faces at Arlington: Mark Mattei was selling.
The boys from Memory lane were set up.
Mr. Schwinn himself the knowledgeable Wes Pinchot was trying to stay cool.
And Henry here said he never heard of no "CABE" but said he would look it up. Let's hope he does.
The CABE'S one and only "Chi Town" sold me these Torrington Bars. I saw him sitting in the shade all day!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 16, 2015)

Super turnout, Thank you Joe and to your excellent staff, top notch! 

I think I saw chi-town crusing around once or twice, but definitely a day to stay in the shade.

Cheers to all old and new buds, Neenah swap is next, come on up.

Bought these 2 miniatures today, blue Columbia in front. Green Elgin in back, with fixed rear hub and red high pressure pneumatics on steel wheels.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Plenty of ballooner parts and everything else were to be had at the Arlington heights show and swap.
> Thank you Joe Ebberhardt of Village Cycle Sport for a great day for everyone!
> Pictured is what the tinker bought for $220.  Was a great day for sure!
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Pics from Arlington Swap 2015


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Arlington Swap pics 2015


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Arlington Swap pics 2015


----------



## chitown (Aug 16, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Chi Town sold me these Torrington Bars. I saw him sitting in the shade all day!




Yes Sir Tinksalot, I can be pretty shady.

Thanks Joe for a great show/swap. Thanks Ivo for letting me ride one sweet piece of history for a lap. Good to see and chat with the usual suspects.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 16, 2015)

Many thanks to Joe, Ron, Hank and Staff.
Great turnout on a very warm day!
Also, many thanks to all who voted  for my
original condition red phantom.
Wes


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 16, 2015)

Great show good turnout great parts everywhere, prewar postwar, good bikes great show bikes and  the heat got nice too... Here's some pictures of today I had a lot of fun
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 16, 2015)

Great show I had a lot of fun Joe and staff like always there were great parts great people and great bicycles. And good heat!!!!!![emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji29][emoji28]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Joe and staff for putting on a great swap meet. A big thank you for everyone who brought bikes and part to sell.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pictures by Peter Szabo -VCS staff photographer.
Wes Pinchot (The Fender Doctor) wins the people's choice Best of Show for his original red Schwinn Phantom.



Ron Wisniewski discusses judging criteria.



One of Chitown's infamous Silver Kings.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff and Sharon Powell's original Pierce bicycle,







Custom Reverse Steering Bicycle. Move the bars to the right and the wheel goes to the left. It's much harder to master than you think !


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's some more video of the 2015 Arlington Hts Show & Swap.
Includes some cool time lapse video of the swap setup! Courtesy of Peter Szabo.
Joe
Click the link below.

https://youtu.be/GUiYEv4uylo


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for hosting and posting the pics!


----------

